# Yoga for weight loss and general health



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Whatcha all think of Yoga for general health and weight loss?
I have always found it to be a long term solution to many short term problems (that could easily become long-term, otherwise).


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I am very interested in yoga, I have a tape, Yoga for Dummies, but my tape vcr player isn't working, I have been looking for it on dvd. I have not done much, there are places around that have yoga, but they are 45-60 mins away. but still looking at getting in to it. Pam


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

PamB said:


> I am very interested in yoga, I have a tape, Yoga for Dummies, but my tape vcr player isn't working, I have been looking for it on dvd. I have not done much, there are places around that have yoga, but they are 45-60 mins away. but still looking at getting in to it. Pam


Try a book. My favorite is The Yoga System of Health by Yogi Vithaldis.
It was given to me 40+ years ago by my best friend and I have had and used it regularly ever since. Very very simple and basic. It should be available on Amazon.
Also-
There are also many online Yoga sites that do an excellent job of describing the exercises that you can go to. Including lots of pictures. You can copy and paste directions and make up your own little Yoga folder.
I've been teaching since 1973 and it has never been easier to learn about Yoga than it is today. Even if there is no place nearby to go and have a live teacher.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I just tried yoga for the first time last night. It was challenging! But I liked it. Can't say I felt all calm or what have you, but I was too busy trying to get my body to move in new ways. I figure if I do it again, it will come.

I have a temporary membership to a gym that has yoga classes, so I am doing those while I have access to them.

Cindyc.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Jun 3, 2011)

Go for it Cindy-e. Yoga is a sanskrit word meaning "yoke." The concept being yoking your mind and your body together. In doing yoga you can really get "into" your body. Feel muscles (and other parts) you don't ordinarily have much to with. 
You will build strength as you improve your flexibility, increasing your range-of-motion and decreasing your overall vulnerability to injury (strains and pulls). 
Having a real person teacher is very helpful as he/she will be able to correct those little errors that we tend to make to avoid "pain."


----------



## ericburns4 (Jul 4, 2011)

I don&#8217;t do yoga much, but I have heard that it does help you in many ways. I would surely want to learn some to gain some self control and meditation tips.


----------



## Browncoat (Jun 8, 2009)

I've tried yoga several times, but have to be careful because of my back. Even though it's supposed to be one of the best helps to aid a bad back, the metal rods attached to my spine aren't amused when I try certain positions. Anyway, I used to watch the Namaste Yoga series on Discovery Health and loved it, and finally ended up buying the series on DVD. It varies from very easy to oh my gosh, you gotta be kidding me! Even after just one session, I feel better, my posture is better, and my abs feel a LOT tighter. Twenty minutes of yoga kick my butt more than any other exercise I do.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

For general health I think yoga can be very good but I didn't have much luck with it for weight loss. I unfortunately need lots of cardio to lose weight so it might just be me.


----------

